# Backhoe for a Massey 4225 ?



## Lynn Hill Farm (Sep 3, 2018)

2000 Massey 4225: Wondering if anyone knows whether there is/was a backhoe attachment made for this tractor.

Is it even a reasonable thing to do?

Thanks for any info. Jon K


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

There are a number of backhoe manufacturers that make three point and semi-mount hoes for ag tractors. Just do a net search for backhoe attachment.

Word of caution: Backhoe attachments are not as effective as purpose built backhoe tractors. The attachment type are for occasional light use only, and really hammer an ag tractor which can lead to broken clutch housings, failed front axles, etc. Discuss your plan with your MF dealer and get their advice on tractor capacity and weight limitations of the hoe.

Woods is just one manufacturer: https://www.woodsequipment.com/backhoes.aspx


----------

